# Crappy fake Costas on eBay



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

Came across these fake Costa Del Mar shades (link below) the other day, and I thought "hey, let's save this guy some headaches", thinking he REALLY didn't know they were fake... He replied with a swift MYOB. I hit "report item" & sent the message to ebay, but they're still up! Anybody whose ever seen a real pair of Costas can easily tell they're bogus, but somebody is going to get scammed big time by this guy. Plus legitimate sellers suffer from fraud like this. Wish there was some way to help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/costa-del-mar-sunglasses-used/112623563986?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

They are bogus. I'm going to see how much fun I can have with the seller.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They can’t be much crappier than the real ones...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I like how he's a sunglasses dealer & then claims he doesn't know how to tell if they're authentic.


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

Send him a message saying they're a Costa limited edition from a couple of years ago (maybe Costa Mullet?), probably worth $1000 to collectors. See if he'll actually put "Mullet" in his listing. Damn, now I want some mullet...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Them are "close to delmars"!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm high bidder!


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

Uhhhh... what're you gonna do if you win?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

He's playing dumb and supposedly covering himself :

On Oct-19-17 at 17:01:23 PDT, seller added the following information:

I bought these used off of here so I am not sure if they are authentic or not I don't know how to tell


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang price is up there!!!


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

Jason said:


> Dang price is up there!!!


And it's still going up! I'd be PISSED if I dropped over $100 on that $5 gas station p.o.s.

Luuucy, he's gonna have some 'splaining to do...


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't see where he claimed to be a dealer.He had seven other items sold and none were glasses.


----------

